# Could this pass as a pencil sketch ?



## lacogada (Mar 7, 2016)

Opinions please ... could this pass as a pencil sketch ?


----------



## DrumsOfGrohl (Mar 7, 2016)

I don't know much about this, but from my perspective, the catchlights in her eyes look too real, and something about her mouth/teeth looks very real as well.  Maybe the glare near the top middle of her upper lip?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 7, 2016)

Yes, it could. The smaller it is seen, the more likely it would look like pencil. At the large ,size, the lower right corner's streaking looks a bit computer-generated, a bit "filter-ish"...the pattern on the right hand side looks a bit like a rough textured paper--perhaps a bit too much like textured paper. It looks similar to the Chuck E. CHeese pizza parlor photo pencil drawing shots.

As far as "passing"--that depends on the size, and probably the visual experience of the viewer. And again, the size it is shown at.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 7, 2016)

No, the face doesn't look at all like it was done in pencil. Just looks like a very, very light grayscale image with lines edited in across the top and some texture added.


----------



## Designer (Mar 7, 2016)

lacogada said:


> Opinions please ... could this pass as a pencil sketch ?


No.  Way too literally life-like.  

There is a software that will "mess it up" some, adding stroke marks, etc.  I've used it on a trial basis, but did not purchase it.  IMO, it still needed tweaking, and that is the reason I didn't think it was "ready" for market.


----------



## lacogada (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks to all ... appreciate the feedback and comments.

All suggestions will be considered and try to improve.

Danna


----------



## Watchful (Mar 24, 2016)

Why not just do a pencil sketch?


----------

